# did any one seen this type of relays



## kamranashraf (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi every one,
the guy is selling this kind of Russian relays, the weight of per component is 110 to 118 G he is selling 3.5$ per component include shipping, and say the bud is pure silver is any one know about these kind of components and yield the silver, how much i can expect the silver yielding in per component, also these are Russian so i cant get data on internet, thanks


----------



## Palladium (Nov 11, 2009)

Russian Electronic Components precious metal contents. :arrow: http://www.scribd.com/doc/18931565/Russian-Electronic-Components-precious-metal-contents-


----------



## teclu (Nov 11, 2009)

This catalog does not includes relays and contactors.
Is a relay-contactor with silver contacts 1-1.5 g of silver/1 piece of relay, the size of the contacts is a proportional with the intensity and the working voltage(I/amps, U/volts)
http://i52.tinypic.com/0zig5cleh.jpg

...purchase price? under $0,55/1 piece include shipping taxe, maybe for that price would be worth to buy.

teclu


----------



## Palladium (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry it was in Russian. I couldn't tell.


----------



## kamranashraf (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks palladium and teclu, teclu is the cover pure silver and is my picture relays have the 1-1.5 gram per component Ag yield,as the compunent wieght is about 118 grams,or where is the Ag in yor pic
thanks


----------



## teclu (Nov 11, 2009)

kamranashraf said:


> thanks palladium and teclu, teclu is the cover pure silver and is my picture relays have the 1-1.5 gram per component Ag yield,as the compunent wieght is about 118 grams,or where is the Ag in yor pic
> thanks



Where? in the 6+6 contacts of course
teclu


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2009)

relay contact point's, switch's, circuit breakers and the like, will usually contain other metals, some of higher value than just the silver.
and being russian, I would surely check for them. 

group1: Ag-Mo, Ag-Cu, Ag-Cd, Ag-Fe, Ag-Ni, Ag-Wc, Ag-C
group2: Ag-Cu-Ni, Ag-Cd-Ni, Ag-Ni-Mg, Ag-Fe-Cu, Ag-CdO
group3: Ag-A, Ag-Pt, Ag-Pd
group4: Cu-W, Cu-WC

springs : berylium, bronze,kovar

gold flashed silver, gold overlay basemetals, silver nickel, silver cadmium oxide, silver tin indium, silver copper nickel, gold silver nickel, gold silver nickel palladium tungsten.

some of the metals to watch for, Au, Pt, Pd, In, Os, Ag, Ni, Cu, Fe, Co, A, Cd, Mo, Sn, Pb, Hg, Mg, W, C, Zn, and oxides of metals.

tungsten (W) usually used in high current type, high melting point 3380 deg C, this can make melting difficult, not easily dissolved,hot HCl with concentrated H2O2 will attack.

the metals or combinations of metals, used are usually dependent on the purpose and use of the contact points (relay, breaker, switch, etcetera), the voltage, current, enviroment, inductance or capacitance in circuit, Arcing, welding,oxidation, pitting, inrush current,contact bouncing, whether AC or DC application, 

well lets just say there are many factors that come into play when a contact point is used in electronics or electrical applications, and these little buttons of metals are in most all electronic and electrical devices.


----------



## teclu (Nov 12, 2009)

Butcher Hello, 

No offense mister, but I think that you forgot Ir and Rh(sometimes, ruthenium is also used in alloys with platinum and platinum group metals...)

teclu


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi ya'll,
I was wondering after reading this thread if 3 phase breakers by GE would be worth cracking open? They are older model and are very expensive to replace. Any thoughts? I have 30 or 40 of them.


teclu said:


> No offense mister, but I think that you forgot Ir and Rh(sometimes, ruthenium is also used in alloys with platinum and platinum group metals...)
> In the first picture from left to right PtRh10, PtIr10, PdAg40 and in the second
> Au99,99, AuNi8, AuAg15Ni10
> http://i36.tinypic.com/jh9fcx.jpg
> http://i36.tinypic.com/2ewh5wx.jpg





butcher said:


> relay contact point's, switch's, circuit breakers and the like, will usually contain other metals, some of higher value than just the silver.
> and being russian, I would surely check for them.
> 
> group1: Ag-Mo, Ag-Cu, Ag-Cd, Ag-Fe, Ag-Ni, Ag-Wc, Ag-C
> ...


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, Teclu I'll add them to my list, how are you doing with that project? nice pile of points.

can you sell the breakers, or do you have a use for them, as the points silver and other metals and amount of copper from them may be less than selling or using them.
there is usually plenty of trash out there we can dissolve, nobody wants or can use.


----------



## teclu (Nov 12, 2009)

butcher said:


> Thanks, Teclu I'll add them to my list, how are you doing with that project? nice pile of points.



Butcher hello,

Is not so easy, these electronic parts are found quite difficult, but the effort may be worth.


teclu


----------



## butcher (Nov 12, 2009)

You will surely be sucessful, as long as you do not give up on the project, it may take some time to collect the information needed, I would work with small test batch's untill you get a process that works well, with good results. good luck

with very little expierience with the PGMs, I would not be much help.
here is just a thought:
platinum will dissolve in boiling aqua regia, and can be precipitated from warm concentrated solution's with ammonium chloride.
Iridium is insoluble in aqua regia
these two metals together, kinda like karated gold and silver, may prove to be hard to dissolve, maybe inquarting would also help here, a hydrogen torch may be nessasary, lowering the pgm content so that your acids can reach into the metal, as Iridium may protect the platinum from the acid.
I have not done this so I'll stop here, 
maybe this will get another forum member to gain interest in your project and help you seperate these metals into pure $$$


----------



## qst42know (Nov 12, 2009)

> Hi ya'll,
> I was wondering after reading this thread if 3 phase breakers by GE would be worth cracking open? They are older model and are very expensive to replace. Any thoughts? I have 30 or 40 of them.



Have you checked the resale value? It's expensive to change a whole panel box if the breakers went obsolete. They may be easy to sell.

If they don't sell they come apart easy enough.


----------

